# Tafe 35DI



## Captain Mal

Anyone have a clue where I can copy or get copied some of the owners' manual. Replaced my old 1966 Ford 2000 with this 2000 Tafe 35DI. It will spend time now in Georgia doing food plots on my hunting property.

Still do not know where to add oils like hydraulic, injector pump and maybe gear box??? oil. Need to see a picture of where the stuff goes in and maybe how to check it. Do have a shop manual but that does not address basic simple operations.


----------



## Captain Mal

Did order a MF231 operators' manual from Ebay. Looks to me to be the same tractor, as Tafe made MF models in India. 

Still wanting a copy of the Tafe manual.


----------



## Captain Mal

Imports - 1 of 1 by Larry Malinoski, on Flickr
***I will NOT do anything with Facebook and Vimeo only uses video. This is a Flickr picture and if you click on it should show up. Cannot figure out how to do a picture on this forum properly with a URL it will accept. 
---------------------------------------------------------
Sourced a Massey Ferguson 231 owners manual. Heard it was the same as the Tafe 35DI. It is but it is not. Learned much from it but still no Tafe manuel. Now for those here with experience.

The above picture is the Bosch injector pump. It is a different injector pump than used on the MF 231 I have the book for. Does this pump take some kind of oil? If so, where would I put it?


----------



## thepumpguysc

Some use the engine's oil & some dont.. look at the end of the governor, right side..
It may have an oil line going into it..??
I'm working w a customer RIGHT NOW who asked me the same question TODAY..lol
U have 4 lines for fuel.. 1 for fuel to supply pump.. 1 for fuel out of supply pump.. 1 for fuel to the inj. pump.. and 1 for return..
anything else will be for oil..
Look at the BACK SIDE of the inj pump.. if its a self contained pump, there will be an overflow pipe screwed to the back side of it.. & come out the bottom of the pump..
IF it has 1.. the pump requires U to add oil.. & thats done thru the BIG nut on top of the intermediate governor housing.. 
The "FULL" plug is usually located on the back side of the gov. cover..
Theres 4 bolts holding the cover on.. & 1 almost dead center of the cover..12mm I think.. 
Good luck.. BTW.. what makes u ask.?? RPM problems.??


----------



## Captain Mal

Going to print out your reply as the tractor is at my hunting camp in Georgia and I live in south Florida. Wife and I are going there Sunday for a week.

Recently traded in my 1966 Ford 2000 that has been a lot of trouble lately. Got this Tafe from a guy and he took the old Ford. I just use it for an occasional brush hog of a few acres all year except for in September. Then it gets worked for maybe three days straight cutting and putting in food plots for deer hunting.

Just trying to learn how this thing works. Will play with it a bit next week. Now I noted your signature. That means I will keep some information for you in my Tafe service manual in case that pump gives me trouble. Right now the tractor runs SUPER as you might have heard in that first video. I will stick another here but no issues.

The old Ford injector pump was just one of the troubles I had. Twice I sent it out to re-build and it still took a good "whack" with a hammer to get it working. With no brakes, hydraulic lift trouble, no electrics and more - this Tafe is like a "Cadillac" of tractors for me.

Thanks for the reply and help.







thepumpguysc said:


> Some use the engine's oil & some dont.. look at the end of the governor, right side..
> It may have an oil line going into it..??
> I'm working w a customer RIGHT NOW who asked me the same question TODAY..lol
> U have 4 lines for fuel.. 1 for fuel to supply pump.. 1 for fuel out of supply pump.. 1 for fuel to the inj. pump.. and 1 for return..
> anything else will be for oil..
> Look at the BACK SIDE of the inj pump.. if its a self contained pump, there will be an overflow pipe screwed to the back side of it.. & come out the bottom of the pump..
> IF it has 1.. the pump requires U to add oil.. & thats done thru the BIG nut on top of the intermediate governor housing..
> The "FULL" plug is usually located on the back side of the gov. cover..
> Theres 4 bolts holding the cover on.. & 1 almost dead center of the cover..12mm I think..
> Good luck.. BTW.. what makes u ask.?? RPM problems.??


----------



## Captain Mal

It was 14mm. Took bolt out and oil came out. Removed that large top cap and added a bit of oil. There is an overflow tube in front and oil came out. Full. 

That line in the front of the pump is where the oil drained from. Just a bit and done.


----------



## thepumpguysc

Glad u found everything to answer your question..
So I guess my customer is in a world of hurt.!!
He never added or checked the oil.. Ouch.
99% of the ones I get have never been checked & are FULL of rust.. & the bearings on the camshafts have EXPLODED & the cam shafts r virtually impossible to find.!!!


----------



## Captain Mal

Looked with a flashlight into the pump after removing that large nut (27mm). The bottom of the cap had corrosion. Inside it was shiny and clean. You do not see the oil level as that plug is way down.

Thinking I may have removed the wrong plug I added a bit of oil and that is when some came out of that tube. My take was you cannot look in and see the oil level so that drain check is important.

Pump removal would be interesting as I guess that overflow drain would have to disconnect or maybe comes off with the pump. You can see a tab holding it to the side of the block.


----------



## Chris T

thepumpguysc said:


> Some use the engine's oil & some dont.. look at the end of the governor, right side..
> It may have an oil line going into it..??
> I'm working w a customer RIGHT NOW who asked me the same question TODAY..lol
> U have 4 lines for fuel.. 1 for fuel to supply pump.. 1 for fuel out of supply pump.. 1 for fuel to the inj. pump.. and 1 for return..
> anything else will be for oil..
> Look at the BACK SIDE of the inj pump.. if its a self contained pump, there will be an overflow pipe screwed to the back side of it.. & come out the bottom of the pump..
> IF it has 1.. the pump requires U to add oil.. & thats done thru the BIG nut on top of the intermediate governor housing..
> The "FULL" plug is usually located on the back side of the gov. cover..
> Theres 4 bolts holding the cover on.. & 1 almost dead center of the cover..12mm I think..
> Good luck.. BTW.. what makes u ask.?? RPM problems.??



Not trying to hijack the thread but I have the same injector pump and tractor. I have a very slow but constant drip from that overflow tube. It's not just oil, very runny. Telling me that there is a seal bad letting diesel leak out of the fuel circuit into the oil side. It's likely been doing it for years but never noticed because of other leaks I believe I have finally fixed. The tractor runs great. Am I doing long term irreparable damage? I'm leaning towards just attaching a magnet to a catch can to hold it in place when it's parked. I'm a pretty decent mechanic but have never messed with diesels.


----------



## Captain Mal

Just noticed the question. Still in Georgia but maY be able to get that book in the mail to you through a local post office. I put it into the truck and expect to beIN a town with post office Monday.


----------



## Captain Mal

Book sent and already returned.

Good job Chris.


----------



## bubbagoat

Great to see people helping other people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Chris T

Captain Mal said:


> Book sent and already returned.
> 
> Good job Chris.


Thank you for the help


----------



## Captain Mal

I was able to get some Tafe drag links and the steering bars for them. Got extras and putting them up for sale in this forum.









The rod I am talking about is that long one for the steering above the power steering cylinder in this picture. I have extras of that rod/bar *with *the left-handed threaded drag link used toward the back of the tractor.


----------



## Barnett

Captain Mal said:


> Anyone have a clue where I can copy or get copied some of the owners' manual. Replaced my old 1966 Ford 2000 with this 2000 Tafe 35DI. It will spend time now in Georgia doing food plots on my hunting property.
> 
> Still do not know where to add oils like hydraulic, injector pump and maybe gear box??? oil. Need to see a picture of where the stuff goes in and maybe how to check it. Do have a shop manual but that does not address basic simple operations.


I have a manual.


----------



## Captain Mal

Barnett said:


> I have a manual.


Welcome to the forum. 

What I have for my Tafe is a rather large repair manual and a copy of the owner's manual. I do not have any kind of parts manual.

The large repair manual does not seem to cover all areas of concern. Right now I just paid a fellow $1,400 to repair the injector pump. Seems some springs broke and one or both damaged the inner pump housing. I live in south Florida but the tractor is at my place near Preston, Ga. Later next week I return to both pick up the tractor and use it to do my food plots on the property. Not sure what the labor was to remove that pump, send it to be repaired, get it back and install in the tractor. Talked with Brewer tractor last week and the tractor is running. I just sent hem a check to cover what they say was the actual pump repair.

No manual I have has any details on removing, fixing, timing and re-installing that injector pump. So that begs the next question. 

What manual do you have?

Thanks for your interest and response. I am hoping things will now work for me. If not, then my choice is open as I really need a working tractor at the end of next week and into the future. From what I am "feeling", a breakdown could mean total junking of this tractor. Hope it does not come to that but if it does I will then have to source my third tractor in just the past 3 years. Seems like whatever I get just craps out with little real usage.


----------



## Captain Mal

Just had the injector pump re-built. Ridiculous cost of exactly $1,985. Now that was $1,400 to rebuild the pump and the rest for labor to remove and replace the pump. At pick-up I was clearly told the overflow tube drips oil from overfilling the pump. It is engine oil but not connected to the engine. Take the big cap off and fill to an overflow bolt or just put oil in. It will drip to the correct level.

After the repair I did about 18 hours of HARD work brush hogging, plowing and harrowing food plots. This picture is early in the plowing of a food plot that was wet from past Georgia rains. When finished it looks perfect and planted. Will see how it grows early in October. This was but one of 4 plots I use this tractor for. Now the tractor is sitting until next year and that does contribute to my injector pump issues.










FYI this tractor goes up and down some super steep hills both with the brush hog or plow and harrow. Two-wheel drive and never seems to slip or even raise the front end going up. It was scary going up at first but the Tafe sure seems to have good power and weight distribution to do the job. Way better than my old Ford that "stood on its' hind legs" often, even with multiple weights on the front.


----------



## Cutdowman

Would you happen to know the intake and exhaust valve compression settings. I need to adjust the valves in my tractor.


----------



## Captain Mal

I have a full service manual but it is at my place in Georgia. That is where I keep the tractor and all the books. No intention of going back there until late march or early April. But I have an idea and am going out to the truck and get my little notebook with contact information. 

[email protected] has two 35 DI's He converted a power steering pump to a Massy one. He may know. 

Kenny Dyjes thissideAaol.com is quite good with FATE and does YouTube Videos about fixing them. 

Al Barrs does work on them [email protected]

Willard Brewer - Brewer tractor sales and Equipment Co 996 North Broad St. Ellaville Ga 31806 229-937-2035 work cell bis 229-886-7380 Willard is OLD Tafe dealer and works on them. I have his books but he really knows a lot about them in his head. 










This is me on the tractor just a couple weeks ago giving it exercise to last the rest of the winter. 

Hope my contacts can help. If not, remind me when I go back in a a few months.


----------



## Captain Mal

Another reminder... see the new steering bar in the picture. I have two new complete ones with the angled drag link in the back attached. Will sell and think I still have an add for them in the Classifieds here.


----------

